# Help! My vintage lathe motor starts smoking and leaking oil after 15-20 sec of use.



## Rus2248 (Aug 12, 2018)

I recently aquired a vintage sears craftsman wood lathe and was looking forward to getting started turning wood. One thing after another, I finally got it all set to run. Understand, I have no mechanical experience and I am self/youtube taught. When I run my lathe, after about 15 seconds, the Craftsman motor starts smoking and leaking oil from the top cover (picture below). What can I do to prevent this?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a bad capacitor. Unplug the lathe take off the cover and remove the capacitor. Any motor repair shop should have a replacement


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

A polychlorinated biphenyl (PCB) is an organic chlorine compound … Some PCBs share a structural similarity and toxic mode of action with dioxins. .... Examples of closed applications include coolants and insulating fluids (transformer oil) for transformers and motor starter capacitors, also may be found used in old fluorescent lights.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

for sure a bad cap. make sure you get same specs. for your replacement :<))


----------



## Rus2248 (Aug 12, 2018)

It would appear that you are speaking some form of english; however, I am unfamiliar with this dialect.


> A polychlorinated biphenyl (PCB) is an organic chlorine compound … Some PCBs share a structural similarity and toxic mode of action with dioxins. .... Examples of closed applications include coolants and insulating fluids (transformer oil) for transformers and motor starter capacitors, also may be found used in old fluorescent lights.
> 
> - robscastle


----------



## Rus2248 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you guys for the "Dummies Guide" breakdown. I will try this and see what happens. Unfortunately, I don't know of any machine shops nearby, so I'll probably be ordering it online. Thanks again!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

when you take the cover off it will be bulging out just make sure the specifications are the same :<))


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You don't have to know any of the local shops to do business with them. Googling "electric motor repair shop Wichita, Kansas" will produce pages of listings. A few quick phone calls will put you in touch with someone who will be able to supply your needed part quickly and cheaply…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Or grainger or A/C supply place of that doesn't work out.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

just change the cap


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

PCB, is a cancer causer, wash your hands before licking them. Not a concern.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> PCB, is a cancer causer, wash your hands before licking them. Not a concern.
> 
> - Fresch


There are only one or two things that get the honor of a finger lick, and working on an electric motor wouldn't be one of them…........ Jerry (in Tucson


----------



## Rus2248 (Aug 12, 2018)

So… here it is, 2 months later, and I finally was able to work on the motor. I got a replacement capacitor and installed it yesterday, and she was running beautifully, for about 5 minutes. Then she started smoking again with oil coming from the capacitor housing. This time I did some serious investigating. I think I found the issue…

























With some elbow grease, and most of my night, I got her all cleaned up. Still a little apprehensive due to my lack of expertise on this subject. Do you guys think it'll work?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Should be fine… there isn't much to an induction motor and they are relatively easy to work on. Also, it appears your motor has sleeve bearings instead of ball bearings… Make sure you keep them well lubricated (any good ~20W non-detergent oil will work).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Rus2248 (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, that's the end of that… i give up


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You did replace the capacitor didn't you?

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I've never seen one fail like that!


----------



## Rus2248 (Aug 12, 2018)

> You did replace the capacitor didn t you?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Yup, that was a brand new capacitor, taken out of the box no more that 30 minutes before that happened.

PS> Leave it to me to get these things to fail like non other lol

- Rusty


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

All that dust probably fouled up your motors internal start switch, not letting the motor switch to the "run" windings when it got up to speed. You need to clean and check the operation of the switch.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

> All that dust probably fouled up your motors internal start switch, not letting the motor switch to the "run" windings when it got up to speed. You need to clean and check the operation of the switch.
> 
> - splintergroup


+1


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

> PCB, is a cancer causer, wash your hands before licking them. Not a concern.
> 
> - Fresch
> 
> ...


----------

